# Help with superuser/gapps issue.



## Dead*Star (Feb 20, 2012)

[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]When I installed a new ROM I had forgotten to download gapps and downloaded them after I had run the install of said new ROM, when I tried to mount via USB my PC wouldn't detect the phone, so I rebooted and tried to enter the recovery once again, when I realized it was locked I thought it would be no problem... boy was I wrong. When I tried running the bootstrapper again and I was denied root permissions... I then read that updating SU should fix this problem, but every time I try to do that, SU says that it's unable to get root permission and the update failed. So in order to install gapps to get a newer version of SU, I have to be able to get into the recovery, and in order to get into the recovery I have to get a newer version of SU... What do I do? [/background]


----------



## Gasai Yuno (Jul 25, 2011)

Do NOT install Droid 2 Bootstrap recovery when using a custom ROM.

Recovery is usually available from the reboot menu, or the boot menu. Depends on the ROM installed.


----------

